# snork. blubber blubber



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2014)

Our 6 week old Parti Toy , Rosie, died. She was being wormed, she had an upper respiratory problem, and had started weaning. I thought she was fine , she'd been throwing up water which I thought was part of getting better. In the morning she wasn't moving and I took her to the ER. She started throwing up bile, went into shock and died in the Vet's hands. We had got her up to a pound. She was a singleton that we got with mom when she was a week old.

We have a very confused mamma and an emptier family.

I miss her. I miss watching her grow. I miss watching her be a puppy.
Each death gets worse.

Bruno


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. Rosie was such a sweet little darling. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Was there any diagnosis of why she declined so quickly?


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet puppy. I know how heartbroken you must be.


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm guessing (my guess) that worming med, the amoxicillin, and the weaning trauma were just too much.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Be kind to yourself and take time to grieve for the little life that was ended too quickly. Hugs.


----------



## jenniferandtonks (Nov 17, 2014)

you did your best for her. that's all you can reasonably do. it sounds like she had a lot of obstacles to overcome in her short life. you gave her the best fighting chance and all the love you could in the time she was with you. that is to be commended.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a sad loss. I'm so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh dear, so sorry. So very young. Life, especially young life, can be so delicate. Give lots of love to her momma and let her give you a good dose of poodle love.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about Rosie. So sorry for your family. And Mama dog.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry to hear this. it's heartbreaking to lose a beloved pet no matter what it's age, but i think it's hardest losing a puppy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no!!!! I am so sorry.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry. This is so sad. RIP Rosie baby.

pr


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So so soooo sad for you and your family. You did what you could to give her a good start from such a bad beginning! Your bond to her had to have been so strong, and it is so heartbreaking to hear this news!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm very sorry- you gave her the best shot she had. Poor mama:-(


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss. I am sure she knew how loved she was!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So very sorry to read this. What a heart breaker. Poor wee soul. Hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear this sad news. Take comfort in the fact that you all provided a loving caring home for her short time on earth.

Peace and hugs to all.

Viking Queen


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no. What a sad, sad loss for you. I am so very sorry. Poor, dear Rosie. It was all just too much for her. I know how fast we get attached to these little ones. When they're so young, you feel like they didn't have a chance at life and it's just so unfair. My heart goes out to you and her mom. Give her lots of extra love and take your time to grieve. I'm so terribly sorry and sad for you. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Bruno (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks to every one who shared my sadness. Writing the initial note was very hard (I was crying the whole time while I was writing the note). 

Saying all of that, Felline everyone's love and care really helped with my grieving. Thank you all for that.

Now on to a "blank slate" one year old mamma who was never house broken and wont do her thing in front of people or outside. ...but she doesn't lick faces 

Thanks again,

Bruno


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well...I bet mama dog will give you such a project that it will help take your mind off this a tad... and you will probably develop some real bonding as you work with her. Keep strong. ((hugs))


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I would suggest starting a thread in the training section with a topic of housebreaking an adult dog. I have fostered a lot of adult dogs, and because of this have done a lot of housebreaking of adult dogs - LOL- most of my fosters were not housebroken! I am not a trainer though, and there are a lot of trainers on this forum that can help you, and their input will be very valuable.

Housebreaking an adult dog can certainly be done- it takes consistency and patience, and every situation is different. She has habits that need to be re-learned and knowing a bit of her prior life helps. Was she kept in a cage? Does she soil her crate? Was she trained to piddle pads? 

It does my heart good to know this little dog is now in the hands of someone who cares about her. Kudos to you for taking her in. Many warm wishes and good luck with this girl. Use the wealth of knowledge on this forum- it's a great resource


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

There's a special place in heaven for people like you Bruno. You and mama dog will bond like glue, clearly she's never had love before.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Since Mama is still really just a puppy herself you ought to have no problem at all in potty training her! She's just a little over a year old isn't she? Poor little thing is soooo lucky you came into her life! There are a lot of people to help you here.....just ask!!!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You and Mama are in my thoughts and prayers. :sad:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss and hope you and Mamma dog can comfort one another.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rosie


----------

